# Magia General > Vídeos sobre magia >  Nombre del Mago?

## Zoiverg

Buenos días compañeros,

Como comenté en el post de presentación, estoy intentando volver después de unos años sin tocar siquiera una baraja, y estoy bastante oxidado.
Tengo conmigo el "canuto", "Cartomagia fácil" de Florensa, "el ABC del fp", "bolas, pero de esponja" y alguno más por ahí, pero estoy intentando hacerme de nuevo con un par de videos que tenía en mi disco duro hace unos años, y no recuerdo el nombre del mago que salía en ellos.

Por un lado, recuerdo tener algunos dvds de Faustino Palmero (me encantaba la sencillez con la que explicaba todo), aunque he visto que la única manera de encontrarlos ahora es a través de alguna tienda (y no todos, por lo visto solo están a la venta algunos de los cds...), y por otro, recuerdo haber tenido unos cds muy didácticos para principiantes pero no recuerdo ni el nombre, ni quién era el mago.

Os describo el video por si a alguno os suena:
El mago, creo recordar, era italiano, con pelo abundante y rizado.
Realizaba juegos bastante variados, entre ellos recuerdo:
1) dar a elegir una carta, barajar, meter el mazo en el estuche, y este en una bolsa, atravesar la bolsa con un lapiz y sacar la carta elegida.
2) una escena entre dos señores, en una mesa con tapete verde, en la que se firma una carta, se baraja, se envuelve la baraja en una servilleta y se corta con un cuchillo, justo por la carta firmada
3) otros juegos no únicamente de cartas, con globos, cuerdas, etc
4) en una mesa también con tapete, barajar, separar en dos mitades la baraja, hacer con cada mano un abanico e ir repartiendo los 4 ases...

Era bastante didáctico para principiantes, y daba bastante variedad al no centrarse únicamente en cartas. 
Si alguno pudiera facilitarme el nombre del mago, sería fantástico.  Muchas gracias de antemano.

----------


## tramp

Puede ser Aldo Colombini?

----------


## Zoiverg

> Puede ser Aldo Colombini?


Que va..., he buscado fotos de Colombini y aunque tienen un aire, no se parecen (aunque un traje siempre hace mucho y cambia la imagen).

Sin desmerecer (dios me libre) el trabajo del mago que busco, diría que este era un ilusionista de menos categoria.  Aunque quizas es el recuerdo que tengo, ya que el video que vi estaba dirigido a principiantes.

----------


## Moñiño

Tony Hassini
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNk4P9Q8sGg 
Un talento.

----------


## Zoiverg

Ostras, Tony Hassini, ese era su nombre!!

Muchísimas gracias por recordarlo, que alegría volver a verlo...
La de horas que pasé viendo sus videos y admirando la sencillez de alguno de sus juegos...

Mil gracias de nuevo!!

----------

